# Surfside #5 tomorrow, how is the road?



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I am a "go" for tomorrow morning. Has anyone been on access road #5 recently? Is it still super soft? I am hoping the rain has packed it down some. Really don't want to get stuck there. If you see a white Tundra stuck there, and some fool fishing anyway, come say hello. I'd be wearing my new 2cool t-shirt with my name on it, but it hasn't arrived in the mail yet.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Not sure how recently you were down there, but as of last Friday the access roads were packed down good, same with the beach.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

It's been raining every day it's packed good


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Cool, thanks guys. I am not in love with the conditions and the tides in the morning, but I am gonna give it a go. Report to follow...


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

wind is "supposed' to lay overnite. might not be as bumpy tomorrow. i'm gonna give it shot as well.


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

Tomorrow will be great because I can't go until Friday afternoon.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

tx8er said:


> Tomorrow will be great because I can't go until Friday afternoon.


I was thinking that it would be great on Friday as that is my wife's birthday and I can't go then. We will see who the surf god likes more...


----------



## themule (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm going tomorrow morning. Tan Yukon. 4wd. If I see ya stuck in the yuck, I got ya.


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

I will be joining the party out there tomorrow too!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

It was good! Done by 8:15 or so.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

NICE!!!


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

Killed it today too!


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Good Job Kid.


----------



## Coyote B (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice job!

Looks like it might hold well for tomorrow too...hmmmm


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Dang I knew I should take took off today! Nice work guys.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Way to get them guys!


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

ryanrhodes993 said:


> Killed it today too!


Nice! I hope the 13 doesn't mean what it meant when I was a kid...


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice! I didn't trust the forecast enough last night to go this morning. Might go this evening, I've never tried the surf in the evening time. Probably gonna stay the night and try tomorrow morning as well.

Grey Nissan Titan 4x4, somewhere between access 4 & 6 if you see me!


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

13 for 13 fishing!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

ryanrhodes993 said:


> 13 for 13 fishing!


Still don't get it, but "13" was code for pot back before 420 was code for pot. Sounds like it isn't that, which is good young fella! I was concerned...


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

No lol 13fishing is a reel and rod company they make some of the best reels out there!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

http://www.13fishing.com/


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for the post fellas


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

gigem87 said:


> I was thinking that it would be great on Friday as that is my wife's birthday and I can't go then. We will see who the surf god likes more...


Looks like the surf gods were looking out for you. Nice catch. Cams don't look to good for me this afternoon.

Happy B Day to your wife.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

tx8er said:


> Looks like the surf gods were looking out for you. Nice catch. Cams don't look to good for me this afternoon.
> 
> Happy B Day to your wife.


Thanks! I guess it's true that a blind squirrel will occasionally find a nut, and that a busted clock is still right twice a day. This year has been very, very good for me!


----------

